# Jimmy Choo and other shoe brands



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

In the process of going through my wardrobe and shoes, it's not something I do often as shopping is not high on my fun list. I have never bought Jimmy's or similar as I tend to only spend about $200Aud per pair.

Are the expensive shoe brands worth it? 
Dressy shoes for me are 5" heels usually but also have some 6" all are feet killers. Are the more expensive brands more comfortable at this heel height?

TIA


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Nope, not in my opinion, however the only heel height I find comfortable, in any brand, is no higher that 3". You can always use padded inserts to increase comfort.

If you like boots, I would say that Fiorentini+Baker are worth every penny, are comfortable and last forever if you take care of them. For flats I would say that Jimmy Choo's are well worth it because they are the most comfortable and last forever ... I've tried them all because I mostly wear flats.

Beware that high-end designers like Gucci, Givenchy and Christian Louboutin shoes run narrow and have small toe-boxes. Manolo Blahnik, Prada, Jimmy Choo and Louis Vuitton shoes fit like normal shoes.

P.S. If you want the look and don't want to pay the high $$$, buy from China. You have to be careful however you can purchase replicas made of the same high-quality materials that only an expert could tell from the real thing.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Red Sonja said:


> Nope, not in my opinion, however the only heel height I find comfortable, in any brand, is no higher that 3". You can always use padded inserts to increase comfort.
> 
> If you like boots, I would say that Fiorentini+Baker are worth every penny, are comfortable and last forever if you take care of them. For flats I would say that Jimmy Choo's are well worth it because they are the most comfortable and last forever ... I've tried them all because I mostly wear flats.
> 
> ...


Thank you RS, we are heading into Summer so not looking for boots ATM. I struggle to find shoes that are narrow enough in the back, heel/ankle so tend to buy styles that have a strap around the ankle.

It is the comfort level I need as I like to wear high heels when we are out for dinner or events so won't go down the replica path. Looked on a couple of other forums after posting this and lots of votes for Christian Louboutin and LV shoes. Have tried every brand of shoe inserts available and none of them work.

Thanks for the info. Shoe shopping this weekend


----------



## growing_weary (Jul 23, 2017)

If you don't mind previously owned things consignment shops are great for luxury deals. For well made shoes at a lower price point I like M Gemi. I get a lot of my shoes on sale at Bloomies/Saks or at Century 21. 

I have a lovely pair of well made loafers from Church's that I wear with slacks. They are patent with little spikes on them. If you like booties Robert Clergerie is good. I've ha both good and bad experiences with Frye boots. Depends on how much breaking in they need. I hate breaking in shoes. 

When I was in London I got some LK Bennett driving loafers in gold but the way the clunky sole is made hits right on my plantar fascia so I can't wear them long. I also have a short pair of patent leather pumps from them. 

My something blue was a pair of 4 inch Manolos with crystals on the top of the foot. After the family photo ops I kicked those things off so fast. 

A lot of the other designers are too narrow for my flat feet so I wouldn't even bother. YSL and Stuart Weismann make pretty comfy sandals with high heels. Vera Wang has some platform heels that are ok too.

Loubotins need breaking in for my feet so I just don't. LV stuff makes me gag unless it's completely logo-less to an observer, but I've never wanted to look at their shoes either. 

For designer sneakers sometimes I find the high end collabs with existing brands much more comfortable. Like my puma platforms are way more forgiving even if my Isabel Marant shoes look cooler. Look into common projects too. My style is more Barneys than Saks or Bergdorf if you catch my drift.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

wow thank @growing_weary I had not seen Stuart Weismann before but just looked at a local stores online shop (I have to try shoes on so will go there on the weekend)

Some gorgeous shoes and a few pairs on sale as well.


----------



## Don't Panic (Apr 2, 2017)

^^^ yes, SW - sexy strappy heels, great for summer, fairly comfortable ^^^

Sadly, being vertically challenged (5'4) I wear a lot of heels. I have a pair of black go-to 5 inchers by Cole Haan (approx $200??) that are sexy & very comfortable, but typically their shoes tend toward the more utilitarian side. I felt like I hit the jackpot with this pair...I believe Nike collaborated. 

Happy Summer to you! Good luck in your quest! 
Sigh....prepping for Winter here, just to ease the pain I found a pair of gorgeous leather "work" boots, with a heel...probably not comfy at alll lol


----------



## growing_weary (Jul 23, 2017)

MrsHolland said:


> wow thank @growing_weary I had not seen Stuart Weismann before but just looked at a local stores online shop (I have to try shoes on so will go there on the weekend)
> 
> Some gorgeous shoes and a few pairs on sale as well.


Sorry I spelled the name so wrong, was on my iPad, Stuart Weitzman but you got the drift! They go on sale a lot at Bloomies. The stitching is not as pretty as Saint Laurent but it's much cheaper for similar styles and verrry comfortable.

Oh they also have these amazing casual sandals "Alex" that wrap around your legs and have cork as the wedge base:


----------



## growing_weary (Jul 23, 2017)

Don't Panic said:


> ^^^ yes, SW - sexy strappy heels, great for summer, fairly comfortable ^^^
> 
> Sadly, being vertically challenged (5'4) I wear a lot of heels. I have a pair of black go-to 5 inchers by Cole Haan (approx $200??) that are sexy & very comfortable, but typically their shoes tend toward the more utilitarian side. I felt like I hit the jackpot with this pair...I believe Nike collaborated.
> 
> ...


 
Oh so the only CH I have with the Nike collaboration were cute except I should have known not to get a flip flop style wedge because it killed in between my toes. 

I'm 5'9, so I wear flats a lot, but I love the look of heels, just not how I feel in them. I still collect the pretty, but they sit in my closet more often than not. If they have a platform then I can get away with the sky high heels, but even in a normal 3 inch I tower over quite a few so depends on how much I want to stick out and whether I'm cabbing vs taking the subway.

Marc Jacobs has a few nice pieces too.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Found these online but available locally from ,Stuart Weitzman and down to $295 from $850

They also have the wedges posted above, love wedges but not with braiding on them, will go and try them on though.

Like the look of these for an in between type of shoe


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I...uhh...I got nothin' 

Something to go along with your fabulous hair?


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

samyeagar said:


> I...uhh...I got nothin'
> 
> Something to go along with your fabulous hair?


Actually killer heels and bed head hair is quite a good look :grin2: Just not before the guests arrive.


----------



## Don't Panic (Apr 2, 2017)

Very very cute!


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

I would be 6'3" tall in those Stuart Weitzman's ... not my idea of standing out in a crowd. :rofl:

#tallgirlproblems


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

I’m a shoe girl. I love shoes I have a few really nice pairs like louboutins. IMO it’s nice to have a few really nice quality pieces of clothing and shoes.
5 inch heels to me are never comfortable. I’m 5”6 so I usually buy 3 inch heels. I do think some high end brands are more comfortable, they have this soft hand made leather. But I don’t buy Louboutins because they are comfortable I buy them because I’m a shoe snob and they make me happy.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I have to wear practical shoes like those that Liza Minelli is wearing:

http://akns-images.eonline.com/eol_...151931-634.Liza-Minnelli-Oscars.ms.030214.jpg

My doctor told me that I should I consider surgery.

I wear nice flats for the most part. in the wintertime, I wear flat heeled boots with over the knee skirts.


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm pretty short but I don't wear heals that much because they are so uncomfortable. I don't have the money to buy good high heels since I wouldn't wear them that much anyway. I do have some chunkier heels that i really like and are comfortable. Nice to gain some height! Maybe if I ever get money, I'll be able to grow my shoe collection as I do love my shoes.


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

katiecrna said:


> I’m a shoe girl. I love shoes I have a few really nice pairs like louboutins. IMO it’s nice to have a few really nice quality pieces of clothing and shoes.
> 5 inch heels to me are never comfortable. I’m 5”6 so I usually buy 3 inch heels. I do think some high end brands are more comfortable, they have this soft hand made leather. But I don’t buy Louboutins because they are comfortable I buy them because I’m a shoe snob and they make me happy.


Mrs. Dubsey is the same way, except she's 5'9", but she likes the 4.5-5" shoes, so she's taller than me when she wears them. I asked her why she likes them so much, you're already tall, you don't need them, and they can't be comfortable.

"they look sexy up on your shoulders."

me: Good answer, get more.

honestly, I think as a working professional, I think she enjoys being taller than some of the men when she wears them at work.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

JustTheWife said:


> I'm pretty short but I don't wear heals that much because they are so uncomfortable. I don't have the money to buy good high heels since I wouldn't wear them that much anyway. I do have some chunkier heels that i really like and are comfortable. Nice to gain some height! Maybe if I ever get money, I'll be able to grow my shoe collection as I do love my shoes.


I'm 6'4" and my wife is 5'0". I prefer that she wears comfortable shoes when we go out together. Making feet so uncomfortable so that one can appear to be a few inches taller - why do some women do this to themselves?


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

Steve1000 said:


> I'm 6'4" and my wife is 5'0". I prefer that she wears comfortable shoes when we go out together. Making feet so uncomfortable so that one can appear to be a few inches taller - why do some women do this to themselves?


That's about how tall I am and my guy is about your height so I know what you mean. I am who I am but sometimes it feels good to wear more comfortable chunky heels with 2 or 3 inches. Especially in a crowd or when you are waiting in a group of people - it's easy to be overlooked.


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

Steve1000 said:


> Making feet so uncomfortable so that one can appear to be a few inches taller - why do some women do this to themselves?


because it also does flattering things to the legs and booty.


----------



## growing_weary (Jul 23, 2017)

Steve1000 said:


> I'm 6'4" and my wife is 5'0". I prefer that she wears comfortable shoes when we go out together. Making feet so uncomfortable so that one can appear to be a few inches taller - why do some women do this to themselves?



Cause it looks good too. :grin2:


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

JustTheWife said:


> That's about how tall I am and my guy is about your height so I know what you mean. I am who I am but sometimes it feels good to wear more comfortable chunky heels with 2 or 3 inches. Especially in a crowd or when you are waiting in a group of people - it's easy to be overlooked.


I understand. On those special occasions when she wears heals, she can feel what's is like to be 5'3". :wink2: Height never influenced whether I thought someone was attractive or not. I never had a preference.


----------



## growing_weary (Jul 23, 2017)

Red Sonja said:


> I would be 6'3" tall in those Stuart Weitzman's ... not my idea of standing out in a crowd. :rofl:
> 
> #tallgirlproblems


I'm two inches shorter than you (that might be enough) and I would wear them. There's something about towering over people that's fun until you step on a grate. I have never managed to master the grate walk. My stbx is 6'3+ though, so it didn't matter what I wore he'd still be taller. He loved me in heels when he still "loved."


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

dubsey said:


> because it also does flattering things to the legs and booty.


Of course you're right, but I'm not sure if it helps attract men that they wouldn't already be able to attract with flat heals.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

growing_weary said:


> Cause it looks good too. :grin2:


Yea, I'm not denying what's in it for *me* and other men.


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

first rule of confidence, feel good about yourself first. Sometimes things that appear for men, aren't really for men, although we thoroughly enjoy it.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Oh I love shoes SO MUCH .
@MrsHolland I don't have an answer to your question because JCs are way out of my budget. But I can attest to these for high heels. 

HBN Shoe - Insolia

They totally work and I've tried everything.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

lucy999 said:


> Oh I love shoes SO MUCH .
> 
> @MrsHolland I don't have an answer to your question because JCs are way out of my budget. But I can attest to these for high heels.
> 
> ...


Looks like they are only available in USA from the website, I will email them to ask for a local seller, thank you


----------



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

I love shoes as well,my husband always asks me if I have enough shoes and say no.My shoe collection is mostly Clarks,Pleaser,Naturilizer and Earth Brand shoes.My husband loves it when I wear certain pairs in my shoe collection,one is my pair of Clarks called Deva Mae


----------



## Yag-Kosha (Sep 8, 2016)

Jimmy Choo has nothing on these.


----------

